# Demilune Table



## NewfGuy (Apr 10, 2007)

LOML wanted something to put by the front door, so I made this:


----------



## MDWine (Apr 10, 2007)

One of my favorite pieces, I love these...you did a great job;
Excellent veneer on the top... what kind of finish?
(David Marks would use Tung oil, ya know! [] )


----------



## whatwoodido (Apr 10, 2007)

Nice table, do you have a few more pictures, preferably showing some detail around the legs meeting the rail.

Drew


----------



## LEAP (Apr 10, 2007)

Beautiful Job! a piece anyone would be proud to own.


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 10, 2007)

Beautiful table, Guy! I love the way the veneer turned out.


----------



## Dario (Apr 10, 2007)

Awesome![:0]


----------



## JimGo (Apr 10, 2007)

How did you get the square legs on your lathe?  Did you use a milling machine?

[]

Great job!  That's really pretty.


----------



## kent4Him (Apr 10, 2007)

I better not let my wife see this.


----------



## chigdon (Apr 10, 2007)

Really really nice!


----------



## Rudy Vey (Apr 10, 2007)

Excellent!!


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 10, 2007)

Fantastic table.
Gary


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 10, 2007)

There is a rule here against new members posting fine work that humbles the rest of us. []
Seriously, very fine craftmanship. Beautiful.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 10, 2007)

Excellent table, nice work.


----------



## MDWine (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />How did you get the square legs on your lathe?  Did you use a milling machine?



C'mon Jim, you should know this!!  He used a square scraper... has to be really sharp tho! [}] []


----------



## johncrane (Apr 10, 2007)

Beautiful table Guy!! l love the design too.[]


----------



## woodwish (Apr 10, 2007)

Very nice work, and especially on that veneer.  Even though I do a lot of "flat work" as the hardcore turners say, I have never done much veneering.  I am impressed!


----------



## NavyDiver (Apr 10, 2007)

Beautiful work!  I am embarassed to say that I had to look up "Demilune" [)]


----------



## denoto (Apr 11, 2007)

Very Nice!


----------



## NewfGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by whatwoodido_
> <br />Nice table, do you have a few more pictures, preferably showing some detail around the legs meeting the rail.
> 
> Drew



Thanks everyone.  I don't have any other pictures.  The legs are joined to the apron using bridle joints.  The "accents" are small cherry pieces.  I added those to cover up the rather poor fitting bridle joints.  I used my band saw to cut the joints, and then a chisel to square them up.  Needless to say, they didn't turn out as good as I had hoped. [:I]

" How did you get the square legs on your lathe? Did you use a milling machine?"
You have to turn the speed WAY down, and be REAL fast with a hand plane! []

The finish is just 3 or 4 coats of shellac, wet sanded to 400 grit, then 3 coats of Poly.


----------



## Hiram33 (Apr 13, 2007)

Awesome table the top is to nice to put any thing on


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Apr 14, 2007)

Beautiful work, I love the top!


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 16, 2007)

Great job on the table.  The half starburst looks fantastic!


----------

